# Some flower shots...



## tetra73 (Aug 2, 2011)

DSC_2952 by vracing, on Flickr



DSC_2954 by vracing, on Flickr



DSC_2939bw by vracing, on Flickr


DSC_2939 by vracing, on Flickr


DSC_2903 by vracing, on Flickr


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Flowers are one of my favorite things to shoot.


----------



## ooosparkeyooo (Sep 20, 2014)

The Black and white version is my favorite, I am a nature lover and tattoo lover as well, 4 of my tattoos are of nature and 2 inspired from black in white photos ive found.


----------

